# number of posts



## derfice (Aug 13, 2011)

i want to reply to a post but have to have made 4 posts myself. this is number 3


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You can reply to any post from the start, its just to send a private message you need to have made a minimum of five

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

derfice said:


> i want to reply to a post but have to have made 4 posts myself. this is number 3


No you don't!
Just reply to the post.
5 posts minimum is to send a private message.
If there's a mod around these posts will probably get deleted!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No you don't!
> Just reply to the post.
> 5 posts minimum is to send a private message.
> If there's a mod around these posts will probably get deleted!!!!!


Ahem!!! Not all of em 

Jo xxx


----------



## derfice (Aug 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> You can reply to any post from the start, its just to send a private message you need to have made a minimum of five
> 
> Jo xxx


every time i try it says i need to be an active member and have made 4 posts.
lets see if this reply is accepted


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

derfice said:


> every time i try it says i need to be an active member and have made 4 posts.
> lets see if this reply is accepted


see!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## derfice (Aug 13, 2011)

well that worked so i will try my original reply. thanks


----------



## derfice (Aug 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> see!!
> 
> Jo xxx


i still have the same problem !
i added a post to an existing thread and have received a reply but every time i try to reply i get the message that i " must be an active member and have 4 posts". i thought i was an active member ? please help !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

derfice said:


> i still have the same problem !
> i added a post to an existing thread and have received a reply but every time i try to reply i get the message that i " must be an active member and have 4 posts". i thought i was an active member ? please help !!



I'll speak to the forum admin team and see if they know whats going on.... 

Jo xxx


----------



## o09 (Feb 9, 2012)

I really wonder what is the condition to meet in order to become an active member. post count definitely not working


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

o09 said:


> I really wonder what is the condition to meet in order to become an active member. post count definitely not working


it's post count & a little patience - sometimes it's activated pretty quickly, sometimes it can take a bit longer

in any case - this is an interactive forum - not just somewhere to Private Message other members


----------

